# new boarder from Belgium



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi guys ! 
I new to this forum but also to this sport (just started the snowboarding this season). But I have to say that I've already did off pist riding and it went really good and some powder riding too !!! oh man i love it  

So I'm from Belgium and unfortinataly the only mountaines that are nearby are 800 km away from Belgium but anyway good think that i can train in indoor pist in Netherland (it is 550 m long and it has thier own skilift for 6 people indoor  ) 

this is my setup :

board Impervm (allround board)
bindings: Impervm pax

planning to buy burton custom with burton bindings but still for the moment only plans !! 

cheers 
Stas


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

wow, belgium..at the next opportunity take some pics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Muki said:


> wow, belgium..at the next opportunity take some pics.


ok, which pic would you like to see??


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

The kind that would "wow" someone.


----------

